# T Jet racing? Curious??



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi! I have just gotten into the H.O hobby, and unfortunately there isn't any organized racing in my area of pensacola, FL. Anyway, I mainly have Tyco 440x2 Tomy SRT and G Plus, marchon MR-1 and Life Like T chassis. All of thes have upgraded magnets and silicone tires, but otherwise are stock. i enjoy the speed and handling, but it seems alot of folks enjoy the T jets. i know they are slow an hrd to handle, but what kind of upgrades are usually made to them to race in some of the meets etc? I'm assuming Silicone tires..... What else? Also, h9ow does the speed on a T Jet compare to say like a magnatraction? Also, are the T jets being raced the Autoworld reproductions or original T jets.

Thanks!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lot's of people like to race the t-jets in what they call the "fray" class. This is basically a t-jet that has an independent wide front end, a wide rear end with silicone over sponge tires, JL magnets, and an arm that has been balanced and trued, followed by special non stock bodies. Do a search for fray cars and you will find much to read about.

Some groups do race the newer JL/AW reproductions, but the purists race only the original Auroras, which is comical in the fact that they only allow upgraded magnets, the independent front end and sponge tires. But that is a flame war for another day.  That being said, they are quite fun to run!

If you like the Tyco's, Tomys, and LL's but want something slower, you might also want to check out the G-Jets, they are a blast as well.


----------



## bkreaume (Feb 6, 2010)

martybauer31 said:


> you might also want to check out the G-Jets, they are a blast as well.


So Marty how does the G-jet run on our track  I just ordered my first on today.


----------



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Also, how does the speed on a T Jet compare to say like a magnatraction?"*

Comparisons I got.......On our 58' 4-lane MaxTrax, AFX/MT's hit around 4.8 - 5.2 sec laps. We have T-jets in the Super Stock, Sportsmans's and Modified classes that hit 5.4 - 5.8 sec laps. No way are T-jets slow or hard to drive when they're built right...........wooff


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

bkreaume said:


> So Marty how does the G-jet run on our track  I just ordered my first on today.


LOL, You are going to LOVE IT!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is there a MegaG jet?


----------



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

Is a G jet and Ultra G T jet? Also, is there anyone out there who has a T jet that has been modified to race that maybe is expendable? i would like to buy one to check out to see what all the fuss is about! LOL I would also like to see what type of modifications have been done. Like i said before, I'm new to this and I only have the Tomy SRT's Super G Plus, Tyco 440x2 etc.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

smfins said:


> Is a G jet and Ultra G T jet? Also, is there anyone out there who has a T jet that has been modified to race that maybe is expendable? i would like to buy one to check out to see what all the fuss is about! LOL I would also like to see what type of modifications have been done. Like i said before, I'm new to this and I only have the Tomy SRT's Super G Plus, Tyco 440x2 etc.


A quick answer is no, a G-Jet is not the same as an Ultra/G. Here are some quick differences.

All of the cars that you currently own have two things in common.
1) They have traction magnets to hold the car to the track. These are often referred to as "magnet cars".
2) The chassis are an in-line design. The armature connects directly to the axle with a pinion and crown gear arrangement.

A G-Jet is made by BSRT. It is an in-line car with the traction magnets replaced with brass weights. To make this short, this car provides the handling of a car w/o traction magnets for those who have in-line cars, parts and tools.

An Ultra/G is an Autoworld chassis and features a pancake style chassis. It is basically AW's Thunderjet 500 chassis with a traction magnet added. This makes the chassis more appealing to drivers that prefer magnet cars.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

smfins slots are a gas you will find what you like. for me its old tjets then it becomes all about the driver! magnets inline are a lot of fun and way easier to drive. tees are more about squeezin out every bit fo horse power you can find then get that power to the track then drive it.i have g jet turnedd 100 laps then put it away i have riggens same thing put it away. got maybe 50 or so tees they are on the trak all the time . its just what you like. now the pot has been stirred hold on !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where can I get some G Jets? BSRT have a site???


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Where can I get some G Jets? BSRT have a site???


Try this:

http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/index.htm


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

smfins said:


> ...Also, is there anyone out there who has a T jet that has been modified to race that maybe is expendable? i would like to buy one to check out to see what all the fuss is about! LOL I would also like to see what type of modifications have been done.


You can get custom built modified Aurora T-Jet or JL/AW Thunderjet rolling chassis that are ready to race for $75.
They are the same ones that are used in our racing league. http://www.daveshoraceway.net/

*Price List* http://www.daveshoraceway.net/tjet.html

__________________


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Where can I get some G Jets? BSRT have a site???


Just be warned.... once you have one, you'll need another one so you can lend to a friend. Then you'll want one for each of your 4 lanes, and so on, and so on, and so on........


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*The most fun bar none :>)*



SuperFist said:


> You can get custom built modified Aurora T-Jet or JL/AW Thunderjet rolling chassis that are ready to race for $75.
> They are the same ones that are used in our racing league. http://www.daveshoraceway.net/
> 
> *Price List* http://www.daveshoraceway.net/tjet.html
> ...












*At this point in time, modified t-jets are the most fun.
I can't get my guys to race anything else.*

*And trust me, they have raced everything else*

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet looking chasis set up and body, Dave! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thanks !*



resinmonger said:


> Sweet looking chasis set up and body, Dave! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*Thanks, I'm glad my guys are enjoying this class of race cars.*










*I'm thinking this next season, a few more drivers are going to jump
ship on the resin fray style bodies for the lexan. 
That is the evolution of the Michigan modified T-Jet.... 
I tried the G-Jet and would rather play guitar then to race that car. *


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

martybauer31 said:


> Just be warned.... once you have one, you'll need another one so you can lend to a friend. Then you'll want one for each of your 4 lanes, and so on, and so on, and so on........


I have raced a little bit of everything and find the g-jets to be very addictive. I bought just one to participate in a group... then of course had to have a second for my son... and the road course is a 4 lane...

Yeah, what Marty said!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: What Marty & LeeRoy said......*

For those who haven't raced a GJet yet and can't understand why some people consider it addictive, here's why...

GJets are fun to race against others because of the CLOSE racing involved. You can run 2 or 3 minute heats where you're running side by side for almost the entire heat until one of you deslots. The fun and thrill from such racing is hard to match. I've raced with Marty, and not knockin' Marty now, but I've seen him end a heat in 2nd place by less than one inch!!! NO KIDDING!!!

Marty is a good driver with a good GJet, so I'm glad he's moved on the PRO ranks in our HOPAC Race Circuit - but there just isn't much margin for error when you're racing against the likes of Gary Beedle, Dean 'The Machine' Tweedale, amongst others. 

Randy


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

tiaragam1 said:


> I've raced with Marty, and not knockin' Marty now, but I've seen him end a heat in 2nd place by less than one inch!!! NO KIDDING!!!
> 
> Randy


You're right Randy, and it was actually about 1/8". I think Dean and Gary have a picture somewhere....


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*T-Jet vs G-Jet*

Back to the T-Jet curious, and to those who feel that T-Jets rule, I thought the G-Jet felt too much like an AFX/G-Plus. Do you G-Jet guys get that drift feel like a fray style T-Jet ?


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Sweet home Alabama*



WooffWooff said:


> Comparisons I got.......On our 58' 4-lane MaxTrax, AFX/MT's hit around 4.8 - 5.2 sec laps. We have T-jets in the Super Stock, Sportsmans's and Modified classes that hit 5.4 - 5.8 sec laps. No way are T-jets slow or hard to drive when they're built right...........wooff


*Wow, you guys are fast, must have the good stuff for your mod t-jets.
What is your set up? Do you allow AW or JL chassis? *


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperFist said:


> You can get custom built modified Aurora T-Jet or JL/AW Thunderjet rolling chassis that are ready to race for $75.
> They are the same ones that are used in our racing league. http://www.daveshoraceway.net/
> 
> *Price List* http://www.daveshoraceway.net/tjet.html
> ...



Well I guess I have to. So I will be ordering a pair soon.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*T-Jet set-ups.....*



00'HO said:


> *Wow, you guys are fast, must have the good stuff for your mod t-jets.
> What is your set up? Do you allow AW or JL chassis? *


Well for the best times you need low profile weigthed fronts, low-profile rears(slip-on or sponge silicones), JL, Dash or Aurora SuperII magnets, Thunder brushes, and Slot-tech or Wizzard copper pick-up shoes. Then, everything has to roll smooth and free(this is where it takes patience and several chassis, armatures and armature plates to swap back and forth). Our fastest T-jets have 12 and 14 tooth drive pinion gears, but depending on the layout you run, even a 9 tooth could achieve the lowest lap-time. One more thing, a couple of good controllers are very important(four good ones are even better). The $100 + controllers(ie..Professor Motor, etc) are a must for serious slot car racers, but I've found that a 95-120 ohm resistor in a common Parma controller to work best on some t-jets. In fact I have two with 95 ohm "Nitro" resistors and the responses are not the same. I'm glad because some of my t-jets need different response for best overall performance. Many post on this forum have great tips for homing-in on the chassis areas/interfaces that need "help" to get one rolling smooth and free. Oh yeah, low ohm armatures(ie... Mean Greens, Blue Drags) have much more "blast-off" power and if everything else is equal, will certainly beat a 16-18 ohm grey-tip or 15 ohm red-tip Aurora armature (or 14 ohm JL). But to maximize the advantage you need very long straights. Our "cloverleaf" has 4 straights ranging between 8-10 ft and 4 sweeping turns(48" radius), which definetly restricts the advantage of the low-ohming arms.........wooff


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*BSRT G-Jet & Modified T-Jet Commentary*

I have a BSRT G-Jet and it's the best designed slot car I've ever had.
Everything about it is perfect.
But it's a serious spec racer and really don't make racing equal,
because there's nothing equal about it when the best driver will win with it anyway.

With modified T-Jet racing it's a combination of racing skill, building and tuning.
That would be more like equal racing because of all the contributing factors involved.

What I'm trying to say is,
slot car racing can be more than just pulling the trigger on the controller.

* The body I made for my G-Jet is a Thunderbolt Racing, Audi R8R / ALS-LMP.



























__________________


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> I have a BSRT G-Jet and it's the best designed slot car I've ever had.
> Everything about it is perfect.
> But it's a serious spec racer and really don't make racing equal,
> because there's nothing equal about it when the best driver will win with it anyway.


Actually, you named the reason why this (The G-Jet) is an excellent car to race. The fact that all the parts are the same or very close to spec, makes for a lot more even racing than with the t-jets.

Don't take that as a knock on the t-jets, as I love them as well, but they are plagued by the fact that it's VERY hard for someone new to racing to get themselves a good car right away. Excellent arms are scarce, as are chassis (straight ones). It can cost up to $100 to have something that may be semi competitive, and even then it isn't a guarantee.

With a G-Jet, you can sell a $55 car to a brand new racer and they are ready to run, it gives them a chance right away to do well. I'd rather beat another racer by driving better than by my ability to acquire better parts than them due to wallet/time/experience constraints. There is still more you can do to a stock G-Jet to make them better, but it's nothing that will cost you extra money or better parts. It's then comes down to polishing everything that comes into contact with moving parts, knowing what gearing to use and knowing how to drive the track.

Again, not a bash on t-jets as they are great, but every t-jet race I have been to you have the guys on top with the case of t-jets to go through for their parts, and then you have the rest of the group. I'd love to see some rules changes open them up a bit more (allow JL/AW arms, etc.).

Fray cars? Love them, but there is a huge learning curve as well as having to scrounge for parts.

G-Jets? Ready to race, gives everyone a chance if they drive well....


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Modified T-Jet Price to Build your self*

*Mod T-Jet $55.00 Build Yourself *

*Parts Price*
AW,JL,Tuffs,or Aurora rolling chassis 15.00
Brass or Aluminum front w/tires and weights 12.00
Wizzard Fray Pro "Brownies" 12.00
Wizzard e-81 HP motor brushes 2.00
Wizzard e-82 copper shoes w/travel limiter 2.00
American Line AFX Mean Green Arm 8.00
Lexan Body 2.00
Body Post/Aluminum stick make a bunch 2.00 
------
*$55.00*

Prices vary where you shop, cost go down when you buy bulk.

Learn a few tweaks, and this will be a life long hobby.
A class where HO racing has very deep roots.
Our club demands builders as well as racers.
:thumbsup: 









http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

00'HO said:


> *Mod T-Jet $55.00 Build Yourself *
> 
> *Parts Price*
> AW,JL,Tuffs,or Aurora rolling chassis 15.00
> ...


And I used to build with the best of them in slot car racing (or at least tried). But as I get older, I have less time, patience, and eye sight. So I love the g-jet because I can still enjoy the competition.
But this isn't about me... I have seen multiple groups struggle for new members because of the learning curve. The g-jet addresses that issue.
So consider a g-jet feeder class to generate interest in racing. Then let the builders do the builder class tjets and enjoy the expanded interest.

My thoughts,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can we get some more pics of the T-Jets? BSRT's??

I want to get some of these going.

I get it about the G-Jets, speed and handling and all but I have to say I like hanging em out and racing sooo much better. Have to really drive em. imo.I have the wizard's here in stock and they just serve as rail cleaners for me!!!lol.

How bout it 00'H0??


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Joe, the G-Jet isn't a magnet car, if you go to the link I provided above you will see pics of the chassis as well as what SuperFist put in. 

Also check out this site: http://www.g3championships.com/

In place of the rear magnets are brass weights, and these cars will slide as well. They also must be driven, you can't just punch them all the way around the track, that isn't much fun and you'll only be rewarded with slamming your car into every turn barrier you come across. 

Please make no mistake, the G-Jet is NOT a Wizzard car or a standard BSRT Superstock, they are in a class by themselves.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Rail cleaner LOL*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can we get some more pics of the T-Jets? BSRT's??
> 
> I want to get some of these going.
> 
> ...


*

I understand rail cleaners. My new favorite rail cleaner is the new wizzard storm extreme. 
Out of package under $40.00, 3.2/Scorpion Buck Track. 
Would love to start a class of those for speed cars.*










*My choice for the 6-7 second class is our mod T-Jets.
Nothing like drift, bump and run......
More like real racing *


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*G-Jet Feeder Class ?*



LeeRoy98 said:


> And I used to build with the best of them in slot car racing (or at least tried). But as I get older, I have less time, patience, and eye sight. So I love the g-jet because I can still enjoy the competition.
> But this isn't about me... I have seen multiple groups struggle for new members because of the learning curve. The g-jet addresses that issue.
> So consider a g-jet feeder class to generate interest in racing. Then let the builders do the builder class tjets and enjoy the expanded interest.
> 
> ...


*Nice thought Gary,
Only 2 out of my 10 top drivers like the G-Jet.
Would not work in our club as a "feeder class"
Since the mfg dissed us as a life long dealer,
the chance for that class here is zero.*

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Why were you....

dissed?


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Dissed*



Bill Hall said:


> Why were you....
> 
> dissed?


I complained, on behalf of my buyers, that the G3R should come with
traction magnet spacers, rather then sold separate. 
Around July 2008. Then cut loose as a dealer after 18years.
All of a sudden because I sell competitor's products on line, 
such as Wizzard and REH's American Line products, 
that would be a good reason to drop us and 
"trim the competing dealership base." 

The email communication is very lengthy, you would have to break
out the popcorn and cold one.
Then you would have to reread it cause it starts on a soft note and
ends in a sour note like it was put in the song on purpose.

Reminds me of working for Wal-Mart in 1991. [email protected]#$%^&*

That is why I am friends to T-Jets and the Wizzard products.
These products are easy to wrench on, fun to drive, good times.

I don't ever want to rebuild a G-Car again.
Was OK in the day, what we have going on now is refreshing.
Like this homemade chilled concord wine I'm sipping on.

:hat: :thumbsup: :wave: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

00'HO said:


> *Only 2 out of my 10 top drivers like the G-Jet...*
> 
> http://www.daveshoraceway.com


...and who would that be?









__________________


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Who ?*



SuperFist said:


> ...and who would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You know who.....
* :dude:


----------

